
The Spiegel, most-read German newspaper admits car manufacturers are behind - urlwolf
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/elektro-autos-gelingt-daimler-vw-und-bmw-der-neustart-a-1131003.html
======
cjbenedikt
[https://www.sonomotors.com/sion/#1...made](https://www.sonomotors.com/sion/#1...made)
in Germany

------
urlwolf
The article is in German, but Google translate does a good job. You only need
to read a few paragraphs to get the point. The fact that this newspaper (which
usually exalts the virtues of anything made in Germany) has published this
paper sets a new landmark. There's a 'before' and 'after'. In Jan 2017,
Germans publicly admitted their car manufacturing industry is in trouble.

